# Death Stalker Care



## Tcollector (Jun 21, 2008)

I want to start out with one of these scorpions. I just need to know some things.

1. I want to use a arcrylic glass cage. I need to know if I can use a heat mat so I can heat the cage. Can I use them?

2. What should the temperature be?

3. Can they be housed together?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 21, 2008)

1. yes
2. 85F-90F
3. Yes


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 21, 2008)

I probably should just shut up sometimes. Sorry bout that. Kudos to the above post, those are the correct answers. And yes this species can be kept communally, some people have had more success in that area then others. I have had a few talk about some specimens getting munched but thats part of the game of trying to keep anything communally. Good luck.
Cheers


----------



## Andrew273 (Jun 21, 2008)

I have 3 in a 5.5 gallon. No heat pad, the tank is room temperature. They are not a beginner species though I bought mine when I only had P. cavimanus, P. imperator, and H. paucidens. Respect them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aztek (Jun 21, 2008)

They're not that ahrd to keep.
If they had a lower toxicity they would be very keepable to all.


----------



## Tcollector (Jun 21, 2008)

jadespider1985 said:


> Your kidding me right?? This species is for expert keepers only. There is a lot of other species that are aggressive and more forgiving of slip-ups. You dont even know the proper care and you want to get something like this? I mean, at least go EDUCATE yourself before you go out and get something that could quite possibly kill you.
> 
> Here ill answer your questions...
> 1. NO absolutely not, keep them cooler than room temps.
> ...


No, im not kidding you. I know that my experiance level is behind some. The only scorps I have had was babycurus jacksoni and the P. imperator. I use to know the proper care of allot of scorps until I left the scorpion hobby for a while. I just needed some refreshing. The scorpion is not something said to "possibly kill you", It WILL kill you unless you get a dry hit.


----------



## saxman146 (Jun 21, 2008)

They CAN be housed together. Someone had a typo or is misinformed. Please be careful. It is no joke. Always remember they are an animal to be respected at all times. It only takes one time to cost you your life. I wouldn't suggest putting many together at once. It would be a higher risk to yourself until your understand a little of how demanding they are of your respect. Having more in a tank just means more centralized danger when cleaning....thanks goodness that is a task that doesn't have to happen very often. It STILL scares me.


----------



## Xaranx (Jun 22, 2008)

poisoness17 said:


> The scorpion is not something said to "possibly kill you", It WILL kill you unless you get a dry hit.




Even the deadliest scorpion in the world, the deathstalker or AA depending on who you listen to, has less than a 1% fatality rate, and those are mostly young children and older not so healthy individuals.  If you don't have an allergic reaction it probably won't kill you, but it can mess with your heart and critical bodily functions.  Try not to spread misinformation about scorpions, there is enough out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Emperor (Jun 22, 2008)

If you are responsible with your non "hot" scorps, Then there is no reason why you shouldn't get this scorpion. It isn't any different than others scorpions to keep. I recommend that you get one. Just remember not to get to comfortable around it.

Temperature: 80 degrees is suitable. Although room temp is fine too. As long as it isn't winter. For anything other than summer and spring, Use a heat pad.


Communal: Somewhat. See how they react to one another.

Heat mat: Yes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry I should of pointed out they will canabalize during molts so they are comunal as adults only.
-Eddy

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Tcollector (Jun 22, 2008)

~Abyss~ said:


> Sorry I should of pointed out they will canabalize during molts so they are comunal as adults only.
> -Eddy


Good to know.

Since I was away from this for a while I lost track of allot. I just need to know one more thing. How much does a sub adult or adult origionaly cost?
I cant find any prices.

Thanks everyone for the replies.

-James


----------



## Aztek (Jun 22, 2008)

20-25
This guy has em' for 15
He's cool I've met him.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=127352


----------



## saxman146 (Jun 22, 2008)

It's a good price. Probably won't find any cheaper than this.


----------



## BigHairy8's (Jun 23, 2008)

No doubt this is an important decision. If you keep jacksoni's you should be o.k. It is not rocket science keeping these scorps. Like others said, give them the respect they deserve. They can put a hurt on you if you are careless. BE CAREFUL! ALWAYS! I have seen some that are very quick to throw their tails and then I've seen some that were almost docile. Don't let that fool you though! NEVER let you guard down. With that out of the way, here is what has worked for me.
 I keep them at 85-90 deg F. I use heat tape with a rheostat. If you keep your heat at or below 90 deg F, you won't hurt the plastic enclocure. Mine seem to do better without light. Natural light in the room but not direct light. It seems to give them a "night and day" reference. I use washed play ground sand mixed 50-50 with eco-earth (coconut fiber) as a substrate. While this is a desert species, they do seem to like a slightly damp area in the hide. (a piece of brocken pottery) Not wet but damp. I dampen the hide area once a week. I have had good luck with this. Hope this helps! Good luck!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

